# Hemidactylus frenatus( common house gecko)



## gadunka888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Since i live in singapore, ( near malaysia) common house geckos ( Hemidactylus frenatus) invade my house nearly everyday ( they poo and make a big mess, so people hit them with slippers :angry: ) Does anyone keep these geckoes?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2009)

here we go again!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep.

I have one little male just for the heck of it.


----------

